

Ask HN: Server Monitor for LEMP Stack - Prefinem

I was wondering what is the best server monitor for a LEMP stack site.  I have looked at several but haven&#x27;t be able to find that I really like.<p>Ideally I would be able to monitor web requests, cpu, network traffic along with php and mysql performance&#x2F;resources
======
ksatirli
Personally and professionally, I have had a great experience with Datadog
([https://www.datadoghq.com/](https://www.datadoghq.com/)) - plenty of
integrations with various services, providers and a useable interface.

Prior to DD, I used ServerDensity
([https://www.serverdensity.com/](https://www.serverdensity.com/)) - also a
very mature tool and the technical blog written by their founder
([https://blog.serverdensity.com/](https://blog.serverdensity.com/)) has
interesting tidbits from time to time.

I'm sure someone else will mention New Relic, too - great tool, but more
expensive than the other two (though well worth it, if you need it)

~~~
Prefinem
Datadog looks awesome and was incredibly easy to setup and use. Thanks!

~~~
ksatirli
Glad you like them!

------
attozk
I generally use [http://www.zabbix.com](http://www.zabbix.com). It comes
shipped with basic OS tracking but you can also add custom scripts for
monitoring almost anything.

~~~
Prefinem
Ideally, I wouldn't have to write any custom scripts since PHP and nginx are
fairly well known

------
ramtatatam
Hi, what is the platform you are running your stack on? I'm running mine on
Linux Arch and most of the stuff you mention is being monitored by my VPS
provider.

~~~
Prefinem
I generally use Digital Ocean, with Ubuntu

